# Life's funny



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

So, today I got married...


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Omg! Was it out of the blue or did you plan it?


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Didn't i? now you gotta visit!!

CONGRATULATIONS MAN!


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Congrats, Gopher. You'll have to badger the lot of us with wedding pictures some time. 

@Res: That's only if you don't catch anything.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

How do you know he didn't? Your point is moot.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

congrats


----------

